# Ten Most Collectible Bikes Of All Time



## frankabr. (Dec 20, 2011)

I think we can all agree on this!

1.  Schwinn Aerocycle
2.  Schwinn Autocycle
3.  Schwinn Motocycle
4.  1955 Boy's Schwinn Phantom
5.  1955 Girls Blue Schwinn Phantom
6.  1971 Schwinn Grey Ghost
7.  1970-71 Schwinn Cotton Picker
8.  1948 Schwinn Excelsior Straightbar
9.  1953 Schwinn Panther
10. Anything Else Made By Schwinn,  Including Early 50's Schwinn Hornet, Wasp, or Spitfire, Stingrays, etc. 

There should be absolutely no argument here that these are the ten most collectible bikes of all time.

Best regards,  F.A.


----------



## spook1s (Dec 20, 2011)

If you say so..... 

I'm sure there are MANY people here who would beg to differ!


----------



## richtrix (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you mean.... Ten most *collected Schwinns* ? or the 10 most collectable Bicycles? No doubt Schwinn bikes are very collectable and fine bikes but there's a lot of bikes that are more desirable and rare than some listed in your top ten......Just my opinion.......


----------



## frankabr. (Dec 20, 2011)

*All Bikes All Brands, These Are The Best*

Theres been a lot of "Schwinn Bashing," lately, but I prefer to call it what it really is:   Schwinn Envy!

These ten bikes,  I think we can all agree . . . Are The Best Ever Made!!!!   Of Any Brand!!!!!!  The test of time will tell.   One hundred years from now, no-one will remember the name "Elgin Bluebird."   Bluebird, Schmubird.  But "Schwinn Phantom," they will say,  "Now That Was A Bike!"

I'm glad that you all now see my point of view.   I place the Schwinn with other great products of the ages:
Leica Cameras
Martin Guitars 
Rolls Royce Automobiles
Picasso Paintings
Penn Fishing Reels
Gibson Banjos
Stradivarius Violins

Feel free to add to the list.   But you do not have permission to disagree.

F.A.


----------



## s1b (Dec 20, 2011)

Thats like comparing the Mona Lisa (Elgin Bluebird) to a Wal Mart wall filler (Schwinn). Sorry, but Colson Commander is another piece art. I agree the Schwinn will be remembered more, but that doesn't mean its always the best. 1957 Chevy Bel Air to a 1957 Studebaker Golden Hawk. The Chevy is nice , but the Studebaker Hawk is pure art.





frankabr. said:


> Theres been a lot of "Schwinn Bashing," lately, but I prefer to call it what it really is:   Schwinn Envy!
> 
> These ten bikes,  I think we can all agree . . . Are The Best Ever Made!!!!   Of Any Brand!!!!!!  The test of time will tell.   One hundred years from now, no-one will remember the name "Elgin Bluebird."   Bluebird, Schmubird.  But "Schwinn Phantom," they will say,  "Now That Was A Bike!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Luckykat32 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well said...

"What's popular isn't always right, & whats right isn't always popular" -anonymous





s1b said:


> Thats like comparing the Mona Lisa (Elgin Bluebird) to a Wal Mart wall filler (Schwinn). Sorry, but Colson Commander is another piece art. I agree the Schwinn will be remembered more, but that doesn't mean its always the best. 1957 Chevy Bel Air to a 1957 Studebaker Golden Hawk. The Chevy is nice , but the Studebaker Hawk is pure art.


----------



## slick (Dec 20, 2011)

Just curious how many NON schwinn bikes you have ridden, or had the chance to gaze your eyes on in person? I'm only 5'9" and every time I ride my B6 my knees are in my face constantly bumping into the bars when you have to turn also..on my speedline airflow i'm much more at ease and don't have to plan on when to stop pedaling before I come across a turn in front of me. As far as collectible goes, how many schwinns have you seen bring in over $5k except for an Aerocycle? In my opinion they are on the low end of the hi dollar collectors spectrum unless it's one of those " I had one of those when I was a kid" or "i always wanted one but never got one when I was that age so I want one know to rekindle my youth". And yes I own more than 1 schwinn and I ride ALL of my bikes long distance. Just my opinion. 





frankabr. said:


> Theres been a lot of "Schwinn Bashing," lately, but I prefer to call it what it really is:   Schwinn Envy!
> 
> These ten bikes,  I think we can all agree . . . Are The Best Ever Made!!!!   Of Any Brand!!!!!!  The test of time will tell.   One hundred years from now, no-one will remember the name "Elgin Bluebird."   Bluebird, Schmubird.  But "Schwinn Phantom," they will say,  "Now That Was A Bike!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Guys, I think FA is just pulling your legs.  Spreading a little holiday cheer.


----------



## tony d. (Dec 20, 2011)

*top ten*



Luckykat32 said:


> Well said...
> 
> "What's popular isn't always right, & whats right isn't always popular" -anonymous




I'd say substitute the 48 exselseor with a 48 strate bar ace it's easier to spell         my best quote is 

It's not good becaus it'sold   It' old becaus it's good  =o)


----------



## frankabr. (Dec 21, 2011)

*My Point Is That You Don't Have To Have Every Bike On Someone's Checklist!*

When I see a "ten bike's you must have" checklist, I laugh.    That checklist isn't my list, thats someone elses checklist.   Rather than dabbling in this bike or that, I believe in specialization.    The collector world is much too diverse to be characterized by one list.

I'll give three quick examples:   In the collector guitar world, there are Martin People and Giblson People.   There are acoustic collectors, electric guitar collectors, bass guitar collectors, collectors of early American guitars, the list goes on and on.   I used to collect 35mm cameras, and was a member of the Leica Historical Society.  There are Leica collectors,  Nikon rangefinder people, early foldout camera people, spy camera collectors, etc.   In the toy train world there are Lionel people, American Flyer people, this scale train, that scale. 

You get the picture.   

I believe that specialization is preferable to non specialization.   Rather than dabble in all things, I'd rather be a specialist in one.

My take on things, and I hope I've made you think about this subject.  Happy Holidays,

F.A.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 21, 2011)

Seems to me people may view the world through different fields of vision for a reason - kinda' helps keep things interesting.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 21, 2011)

My goal when I first started out in the hobby was to obtain the most deluxe, most unique, and most unusual models in original paint across all of the balloon tire manufacturers.
This diversity has remained my specialty and to put in plainly, I like way too many classic bicycle to confine myself.
As far as lists, I don't mind sharing my personal rank and don't get upset when some else excludes a bicycle/brand to my liking as this is a forum for exchanging opinions and ideas, not a pagentry.
Chris


----------



## frankabr. (Dec 21, 2011)

*I Am Listless But You Can Help.*

I'd like to see someone put together a top ten list for some of the following different brand bicycles:
Elgin/Columbia, CWC, Huffman/Huffy, Murray, Schwinn, Iverson (if at all possible), Colson, etc.

The list should be separate for each brand, and include the top ten collectibles for each.

Best regards, F.A.


----------



## MR D (Dec 23, 2011)

Lists are for those that collect. The Must haves. The ones that will die trying to fulfill their dreams and desires. Then what?

I always wanted a beautiful bike when I was a small kid. Now I just like to see them. Not "own" them all. And yet I still don't believe that there is anything so wrong with having a "bucket list" of nice old things. The problem is realizing the obvious...cost over desire. Do we sell the farm to acquire the bike of our childhood dreams? Some people have that sickness (I call it). In the short time I've been a enthusiast I've tried to curb this enthusiasm. The nice ones ARE out there, and maybe we can some day own a few of them. Admire them, polish them, show them off, but lets not forget the most important thing...RIDE THEM! While it's cool to view a nice collection of chrome, paint and rubber, it kills me to know that they are just stuck somewhere and not enjoyed for what they were intended...riding.

Train collections are even cooler when they are on a track and running circles around a nicely crafted town. Paintings are a wonder when you consider their age and what materials were used to create them. Musical instruments are best when they are played and heard by people that appreciate the talent to make and play them. Bicycles really don't belong on a list...they belong on the streets!

Enjoy what you have, share it with others. Let them take a turn on your work of art!


----------



## silvercreek (Dec 24, 2011)

What about the Schwinn Paramount bikes? I guess it depends on who you talk to. I would love to have an old Schwinn Phantom but I'm certainly not ashamed of my 1978 Paramount P13-9 Racer as a collector bike.


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Most collectible*

The elgin bluebird & Robin need to be on the top 10


----------



## lowrybicyclerepair (Dec 26, 2011)

I would love to have an Elgin Bluebird but I dont think it needs to be in any top ten list forced on to anyone else.  I own a reproduction Schwinn Black Phantom that I enjoy more than my friends original because it looks nicer to me.  I also like English Roadsters, vintage road bikes and pretty much anything vintage bicycle related.  We all like what we like and enjoy the bicycle hobby in our own way.  I really appreciate the Gallery on here.  As some of us are more fortunate than others, I appreciate them sharing there fine collections with the rest of us.


----------



## Papajon (Dec 27, 2011)

MR D said it all


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 27, 2011)

MR D said:


> Lists are for those that collect. The Must haves. The ones that will die trying to fulfill their dreams and desires. Then what?
> 
> I always wanted a beautiful bike when I was a small kid. Now I just like to see them. Not "own" them all. And yet I still don't believe that there is anything so wrong with having a "bucket list" of nice old things. The problem is realizing the obvious...cost over desire. Do we sell the farm to acquire the bike of our childhood dreams? Some people have that sickness (I call it). In the short time I've been a enthusiast I've tried to curb this enthusiasm. The nice ones ARE out there, and maybe we can some day own a few of them. Admire them, polish them, show them off, but lets not forget the most important thing...RIDE THEM! While it's cool to view a nice collection of chrome, paint and rubber, it kills me to know that they are just stuck somewhere and not enjoyed for what they were intended...riding.
> 
> ...





^ Best New Member award. Welcome to the CABE, keep up the well-written and rational posts.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 28, 2011)

*Beauty is in the eye...*

I have to agree with Chris "scrubbinrims". I as an artist find real beauty in some of the most unusual, odd ball bikes.
 These bikes may not be on someones most collectible list, or they may not be very popular, but they are different and beautiful.
 I collected classic cars for 40 years, and I have to tell you that I got very tired of seeing '57 Chevys, '67 Chevelles, and '65 Mustangs.
 Yes, those cars will always be highly collectible, but way too common for me. Show me a '48 Chrysler Town & country, '65 Ford Country Squire Wagon, or a '59 Chevy El Camino.
Anyway, my point is that yes, I guess all of those Schwinns are highly sought after and very collectible, but I still find beauty in my '41 Rollfast, '47 Colson & especially my '51 Color Flow.
I am not bashing Schwinns, and I even have a few, but if everyone just had Schwinns, this would be one boaring hobby.
 Everyone be proud of what you own, whatever it is......................Wayne


----------



## twjensen (Dec 28, 2011)

frankabr. said:


> I think we can all agree on this!
> 
> 1.  Schwinn Aerocycle
> 2.  Schwinn Autocycle
> ...




What are schwinns?


----------



## Papajon (Feb 1, 2012)

*what are schwinns?*

Schwinns were the bikes I grew up on. I grew up middle class-is there shame in that? Schwinns were the best built,most popular, and(OMG)most common-I always felt kind of sorry for the kids riding sears bikes-etc-all the rest were etc. (was born in 54) Schwinns were the Chevrolets of bikes.


----------



## frankabr. (Feb 2, 2012)

*Absolutely Correct*



Papajon said:


> Schwinns were the bikes I grew up on. I grew up middle class-is there shame in that? Schwinns were the best built,most popular, and(OMG)most common-I always felt kind of sorry for the kids riding sears bikes-etc-all the rest were etc. (was born in 54) Schwinns were the Chevrolets of bikes.




Give this man a cigar!   There is good reason that many people concentrate on collecting only Schwinn.   Back in the day, they were the stamdard by which other bikes were judged.

F.A.


----------



## danny7147 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd say that over here in England, the two bikes that every collector wants in their collection would be a Penny Farthing, and a Golden Sunbeam.

The Penny Farthing, costs a fortune, but a great symbol of England, and Sunbeam were our "elite" company, the Golden version being their number one. I've got a 1905 Royal Sunbeam, 6th oldest known Sunbeam, 3rd oldest known Royal according to the register, but would love a Golden one day


----------



## Papajon (Feb 21, 2012)

*English bike*

I Like Englishmen. I like Erick Clapton and I liked George Harrision(God rest his soul) Those guys liked Tulsa too. How 'bout some pics of your bikes from acsoss the pond?-Thanks Mate


----------



## danny7147 (Feb 22, 2012)

I've put two albums up of my 1950 Norman and 1905 Sunbeam, but I'll be adding a few more as I have a 1907 Humber nearing completion, as well as a few others... It's in another thread, but I bought the Sunbeam for £40 ($60ish) last week... it's rusted to hell, restorable, but the Sunbeam register emailed me today and confirmed it as the 5th oldest, which means that it's a seriously rare bike! Sunbeam here are kind of like the 'elite' bikes to have... Amazing bargain, and it was my wife who found it 








There are more photos of these two in my albums though


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Feb 22, 2012)

*Most collectable bikes!*

Where dones my grandaughter's My Litte Pony Bike or grand nephew's Spider Man Bike fit in to all of this????


----------



## danny7147 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ah... the classic Spiderman... that's very true, they've been around for years...


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 23, 2012)

Just saying while Schwinns are a great bike they most certainly are not the most collectible, CWC has the 1949-53 luxury liner and the 1937 roadmaster supreme mens bike. There are more but I'm too tired to mess with it right now.


----------

